# Low budget desktop pc configuration needed



## Afrozkakvi (Aug 23, 2012)

1.what is the purpose of of computer?what all applications and games are you going to run?(stupid answer like "gaming"or"office work"will not work.be exact.which game?which applications?avoid the word"et cetera.")
ans-downloading pics.browsing internet.photoshop.data entry.pic editing.lite gaming for kids.
2.what is your overall budget?if you can extent a bit for a more balanced configuration.then mention it too.
Ans-not at all.
3.planning to overlock?
Ans-dont understand.
4.which operating system are you planning to use?
Window 7.
5.how much hard drive space needed?
Ans-suitable for my need though i was considering 360 gb.
6.do you want buy a monitor?if yes,please mention which screen size and resolution do you want?if you already have a monitor and want to reuse it.again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans-needed a monitor 18.5 .
7.which components you dont want to buy?or which components you already have?and planning to reuse it.
Ans-need everything.
8.when are you planning to buy the system?
Ans-asap.
9.have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by a assembler?
Ans-by assembler.
10.where do you live?are you buying locally?are you open to buying stuff from online shop if you dont get locally?
Ans-locally from patna.no online shoping.
11.anything else which you would  like to say?
Ans-intel processor and asus mother board would be nice if availble in this budget i have also cosidered abour intel 2.6 GHz LGA 1155 dual core G620.processor and asus mother board P8H61-M LX H61 chipset.so please suggest me and give advice which is better for me.price tag would be more comfortable for me.thanks all in advance.


----------



## smashingdude (Aug 25, 2012)

Fill this*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/149943-asking-new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html up


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 26, 2012)

he has already filled that up buddy.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 26, 2012)

you can go for this-
pentium 620 @ 3.5k
gigabyte h61m ds2-3k
generic iball cabby with psu-1.5k
hd 6450 -3k
2x2gb corsair value ram -1.4k
wd caviar blue 500gb -3.8k
dell 20' monitor-6k
total-22.2k


----------



## akky89 (Aug 27, 2012)

here you go... 

cpu: i3-2100 @3.3GHz - 6.9K
mobo: MSI H61M-P20 G3 - 2.6K
psu: CORSAIR SMPS-450 VS - 2.1K
RAM: Corsair DDR3 value 4 GB - 1.2K
hdd: wd carviar blue 500gb - 3.8K
monitor: LG 19" LED 1941 - 5.5K
gfx: amd hd 5570 - 3.2K

total: 25.3K
and for the cabinet you can have any which come around 1k making total to 26.3K or for some quality go for cooler master elite 310 - 1.7K raising the total to 27K
have fun!


----------



## Afrozkakvi (Aug 27, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> you can go for this-
> pentium 620 @ 3.5k
> gigabyte h61m ds2-3k
> generic iball cabby with psu-1.5k
> ...



dude it would be my first computer ever so please tell me pentium 620 and mobo you suggested future proof ???



akky89 said:


> here you go...
> 
> cpu: i3-2100 @3.3GHz - 6.9K
> mobo: MSI H61M-P20 G3 - 2.6K
> ...



dude you have suggested good processor but dude i heared about intel G620 is equal to i3 in performence despite low price and pehaps futuer proof too.apart from that my budget is 22 k and i cant afford extention in my budget so suggest me processor and mobo that can run the enternet fast.and should be in my budget.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 27, 2012)

Afrozkakvi said:


> dude you have suggested good processor but dude i heared about intel G620 is equal to i3 in performence despite low price and pehaps futuer proof too.apart from that my budget is 22 k and i cant afford extention in my budget so suggest me processor and mobo that can run the enternet fast.and should be in my budget.



i3-2100 is better in terms of performance and is more future proof, it also has hyper threading thus there are virtually 4 cores running.
for cost cutting you can do it

cpu: i3-2100 @3.3GHz - 6.9K
mobo: MSI H61M-P20 G3 - 2.6K
psu: COOLER MASTER ELITE 350 -1.5K
RAM: Corsair DDR3 value 4 GB - 1.2K
hdd: Seagate 320GB - 3.1K
monitor: ACER 18.5" LCD - 4.9K
gfx: amd hd 6450 - 3.0K
cabinet: any one around 1K

total : 24.2 (these are as per online prices, you can bargain with the shopkeepers and can easily keep the price within your range )
Still if you are not satisfied then what *panwala95* advised.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 27, 2012)

dude @ akky89 change that 320gb into wd caviar blue with .7k more
also as many decent 20' monitors are available at 6k why go with a 18.5 "?
change the single ram module into 2x2gb modules which will cost the same while giving the benefit of dual chaneel


----------



## akky89 (Aug 27, 2012)

*@panwala95*, it will push the total out of budget as he already mentioned it.
and at this price point there is not much performance difference between the seagate and caviar blue.
but if he can spend extra these changes will certainly produce a positive effect.
and totally agree with 2x2GB module part


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 27, 2012)

but man @akky 160gb for 700rs is like 0.22 rs/gb which is extreme value.....


----------



## akky89 (Aug 27, 2012)

@panwala
well it is extreme value for money and its in OP's hand now....
but your recommendation is perfect.


----------



## Afrozkakvi (Aug 28, 2012)

160 gb hard drive is enough for me@panwala95



akky89 said:


> i3-2100 is better in terms of performance and is more future proof, it also has hyper threading thus there are virtually 4 cores running.
> for cost cutting you can do it
> 
> cpu: i3-2100 @3.3GHz - 6.9K
> ...


gfx mean???

Dude i dont need a extra grafic card bcoz i am not a big gamer just lite game for kids ??????

Dude i dont need a extra grafic card bcoz i am not a big gamer just lite game for kids ??????


----------



## acewin (Aug 28, 2012)

nope 2x2GB is not optimal priced anywhere, rather will be 400-500 bkcks constiler, dual channel will not be much of a benefit in this case
I think rest will put them all in the budget


----------



## akky89 (Aug 28, 2012)

Afrozkakvi said:


> 160 gb hard drive is enough for me@panwala95
> 
> 
> gfx mean???
> ...



i guess you already figured out what gfx is...
and its up to you if need one or not...
if you remove the graphics card then the system will be in your budget completely.

cpu: i3-2100 @3.3GHz - 6.9K
mobo: ASUS P8H 61-MLX - 2.8K
psu: COOLER MASTER ELITE 350 -1.5K
RAM: Corsair DDR3 value 4 GB - 1.2K
HDD: seagate 160GB - 2.3K
cabinet: any one around 1K
monitor: ACER 18.5" LCD - 4.9K

total : 20.6K

with the rest money you can add speakers or UPS to the system. 
cheers!


----------



## Afrozkakvi (Aug 28, 2012)

akky98@i am going for this configuration anythingelse you guys want to suggest???just have look ????


----------



## akky89 (Aug 28, 2012)

best of luck for the build...
enjoy !


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 28, 2012)

yup go for the rig suggested by akky89
best of luck!


----------



## Afrozkakvi (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your priceless comment and suggestions.
I am going to close this thread.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 28, 2012)

your welcome...


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 28, 2012)

you are welcome


----------

